# Lack of funds?



## ecomagic (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a desire to move to Spain, but have heard that many expats are struggling financially, is this true?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ecomagic said:


> I have a desire to move to Spain, but have heard that many expats are struggling financially, is this true?


Yes, the exchange rate between the Euro and pound isnt as good as it was 5 years ago, property prices are falling, the cost of living in Spain has risen and unemployment in Spain is at an all time high and not expected to improve any time soon.

Jo xxx


----------



## ecomagic (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hi*

Oh my goodness that's bad. 

I live in Leeds with my partner Andrew, we are considering relocating to Spain. We have our own Eco Distributor business, that we can run from Spain. Our business in the UK will continue to provide us with an income. But I am shocked by your message, crazy as it sounds but I like many others think the expat community in Spain are living the dream life style every day. I guess it is the same problems everywhere now days! 

Thanks again

Paul.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ecomagic said:


> Oh my goodness that's bad.
> 
> I live in Leeds with my partner Andrew, we are considering relocating to Spain. We have our own Eco Distributor business, that we can run from Spain. Our business in the UK will continue to provide us with an income. But I am shocked by your message, crazy as it sounds but I like many others think the expat community in Spain are living the dream life style every day. I guess it is the same problems everywhere now days!
> 
> ...


u
I'm lucky enough to have a business which keeps the wolf from the door - but by no means are we living any kind of dream - I probably work harder than I would need to in the UK - but since it's my & my daughters' home, we stay 

if the you think the UK has problems, just have a read of the stats posted here this morning on the UK/Spain unemployment figures thread

however, if you have an income it's still a great place to live


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ecomagic said:


> Oh my goodness that's bad.
> 
> I live in Leeds with my partner Andrew, we are considering relocating to Spain. We have our own Eco Distributor business, that we can run from Spain. Our business in the UK will continue to provide us with an income. But I am shocked by your message, crazy as it sounds but I like many others think the expat community in Spain are living the dream life style every day. I guess it is the same problems everywhere now days!
> 
> ...


I would say that things are alot better in the UK financially. The welfare and benefit system is much better for those who need it. I flit between the two countries and altho I love Spain, it is apparent that it is struggling. Since my last visit in January I know of two bars that have closed and folk who I thought "had it sussed" are desperate. 

Its obviously not so bad if you have an income, but its hard to see those around you struggling. 

You need to make some fact finding visits. You can then make a more informed decision 

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely visit first, select a few areas where you think you might like to settle and take it from there. If you have an income then Spain can a wonderful lifestyle (especially now the weather, at last, seems to be improving) but where we live and in spite of the economic crisis, the Spanish still walk with their heads held high and always have a smile ready.


----------



## Stefanie1802 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can completely understand that moving to Spain seems tempting for you. However, in the current economic climate... not sure. 
Like people before me said, visit first and then make a decision


----------



## Tilley (Jun 10, 2012)

ecomagic said:


> I have a desire to move to Spain, but have heard that many expats are struggling financially, is this true?


What area area are you looking at ? 

You need to do a few exploratory visits first also making enquirys on rentals from the UK is hard you are just not taken seriously, whereas when you go over if you walk into a letting agency they will probably take you to view about 4 properties within hours of you arriving. They will only take you serioulsy once you are there as I think they must get so many spurious enquiries via email and phone. 

Language is a big issue especially if you need to work, or even if you need to complete official documentation, bizarrely I still seem to be able to read and understand a lot of things by looking at the words and composition of the phrases and sentances, but my ability to converse verbally is sadly missing.


----------



## ecomagic (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and information. We are visiting Spain in October. We will have a chance then to look around. 

/SNIP/

Thanks again. 

Paul.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Much depends on where you choose to live. A good deal, if not most, of Spain in financial turmoil, but there are places that are better off than others: Basque Country has lower unemployment rate than many other provinces (rose to 11.31% for last month), and Asturias remains fairly inexpensive (though unemployment is very high - I've read that only 14% of the under 25 year olds have work).

Personally, I like moving into distressed areas that are not too far from the bottom because there are so many opportunities and challenges in bringing things back to life and I find that enjoyable and invigorating. Yet, this attitude comes with the gamble that things can become worse before better.

Like many have already said, come visit and travel around a bit... that in itself will move you in one direction or the other. And, do lots of homework. You've found a good place to ask questions here in this forum.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ecomagic said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice and information. We are visiting Spain in October. We will have a chance then to look around.
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> ...


You can save yourselves a lot of money, effort and a load of disappointments by first doing a lot of research before you come. Identify what you are looking for and what you definitely don't want under various headings, e.g. climate (varies considerably depending on where you are, even 40km can make a big difference, e.g. 40 km north of where we live the temperatures can be 8°C hotter/colder); type of property (cortijo, town house, flat); will you be able/want to buy or will you have to/want to rent; do you need/want an expat community or would you prefer/want to be independent; area - costa, inland, llano, mesa, mountains, etc.; where - campo, village, small/large town, city; what access will you need/want in respect of public transport, etc

Once you've got some idea of locations look on Google Earth where you can select "street view" and "drive" along a street and look at the neighbourhood in more detail (does it look run-down, what are the shops like, what do the houses/blocks of flats look like, etc); where there might be a possibility of flooding if an arroyo/río should break its banks, you can even look at historic seismic activity (may tell you where there is a greater likelihood of earthquakes/tremors) and you can do all this without even leaving the comfort of your own fireside.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ecomagic said:


> Oh my goodness that's bad.
> 
> I live in Leeds with my partner Andrew, we are considering relocating to Spain. We have our own Eco Distributor business, that we can run from Spain. Our business in the UK will continue to provide us with an income. But I am shocked by your message, crazy as it sounds but I like many others think the expat community in Spain are living the dream life style every day. I guess it is the same problems everywhere now days!
> 
> ...


Hello Paul. I was tempted to write along these lines:

_As I pushed aside the filthy covering of my straw bed in the ruined goatshed I now call home, I wondered where I should set up my pitch today and which of my ragged garments I should don in order to get as much money as possible when begging. Should I station myself outside Mercadona or Cortes Ingles, I pondered...

However I was so faint from lack of nourishment, not having eaten properly for the past three days, that my strength failed me. Luckily the other British immigrants who share my sad plight and who like me live in this goatshed were able to revive me with the scraps they had obtained from foraging in nearby restaurant dustbins...._

But a serious reply is in order. So..

Yes, many immigrants are experiencing hard times. They are mainly those retired people whose pension.investment incomes have taken a knock as a result of the crisis, people who have lost their jobs and joined the six million Spanish uemployed or those who came on a wing and a prayer with no job, no skills and no Spanish.
Yet retired people with good income, professional people with contracted employment and those running established businesses in Spain or with UK based businesses are doing very nicely and enjoying our lives in Spain.

The key point, imo, is to refrain from using vacuous phrases like 'the Spanish dream'. People who imagine life in Spain is a dream built around never-ending sunshine soon find their 'dream' becomes a nightmare.
Personally, I've always found it odd that some people's dreams seem to be based on sun and cheap booze and ****.

So...if you are financially secure and can run your business from Spain there is no reason why you shouldn't seriously consider relocation.


----------

